# PC verkaufen - Wo?!



## IIFunkymonkey (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute!

Vor ca. einem Jahr hat mir dieses Forum geholfen, einen potenten Gaming - Rechner zusammen zu stellen und dafür bin ich allen die mir damals weitergeholfen sehr, sehr dankbar, vor allem für die Geduld. Nach über einem Jahr bin ich aber zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass mein Hobby nicht auf dem PC seinen weiteren Verlauf finden wird und ich weiterhin auf meine Konsolen zurück greifen werde. Nun meine Frage: Wo kann man einen Rechner Marke Eigenbau wieder loswerden?! Ich habe es bis her auf Willhaben und Shpock probiert, aber außer Anfragen ob man auch Einzelteile kaufen kann habe ich nach einem Monat nichts erhalten. Ich würde nur ungern Ausschlachten und am liebsten alles auf einmal verkaufen. Eine Option wäre auch dieses Forum hier, nur leider sehe ich nicht wie aktiv der Marktplatz hier ist. Zahlt es sich hier aus? Oder habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich?! Auch eBay wäre eine Option für mich, aber ich glaube kaum, dass ich dort etwas verkaufen werde...mal abgesehen von den Gebühren.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch weiterhelfen (:


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2017)

Marktplatz hier kostet nichts, einfach reinstellen. 

Ebay Kleinanzeigen vielleicht noch, spart man dich die Gebühren.


----------



## Talhuber (29. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Marktplatz hier kostet nichts, einfach reinstellen.
> 
> Ebay Kleinanzeigen vielleicht noch, spart man dich die Gebühren.



den Marktplatz kann er aber erst ab 100 Beiträgen nutzen oder nicht?


----------



## Ralle82 (29. Juni 2017)

Würde auch sagen, eBay oder dessen Kleinanzeigen führt am ehesten zum Erfolg!


----------



## Lee (30. Juni 2017)

Jap, und die wenigsten hier haben interesse an komplett-pc's.


----------



## Thomas0x (1. Juli 2017)

Aber man findet hier bestimmt auch für fast jedes Einzelteil einen Käufer


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2017)

Talhuber schrieb:


> den Marktplatz kann er aber erst ab 100 Beiträgen nutzen oder nicht?


Glaube sind 60 Beiträge die er haben muss.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2017)

Sind 100 Beiträge.
60 wären die Tage Mindestzugehörigkeit.


----------



## Dremor (1. Juli 2017)

Also die 100 Beiträge sind ja fix "machbar" 
Ich wollte damals Mal unbedingt sehen was so auf dem Marktplatz abgeht , bin aber eher der stille Leser. 
3 oder 4 Tage später war das Problem dann gelöst 😉

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------

